
Russian central bank to ban websites offering crypto-currencies - SirLJ
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-russia-cenbank-bitcoin/russian-central-bank-to-ban-websites-offering-crypto-currencies-idUSKBN1CF0RF?utm_campaign=Newsletter%20-%20Mi5M%20-%20Q3%202017&utm_source=hs_email&utm_medium=email&utm_content=57189261&_hsenc=p2ANqtz-_df-EsYDT4DdBnon3fv6jucdrNnC8ueal1joi_OdamMiXu4WkQYYUyDiz_hfsqaTenWhvtJSinQyreFmoIAd2pOdunsg&_hsmi=57189261
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Their central banker called these sites "dubious."

